# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus PRO JTAG v.1.7.3 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

Octoplus PRO JTAG v.1.7.3 is out! New models added to the list of supported!  *Added support for new devices (via USB and eMMC).*  *Added new USB Qualcomm Loaders for different vendors' devices to Software Loaders’ Data Base.*  *New “Live logs” uploaded into the Support Area.*  Octoplus PRO JTAG Software v.1.7.3 Release Notes:*🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *BQ Aquaris V - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* *Huawei Ascend G510-0200 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* *Motorola XT1922 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* *Samsung SM-J700M - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. CamiloCelular)***Samsung SM-T800 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)***🐙 Added support for the following models via USB:* *BQ Aquaris V - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Coolpad C103 - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Coolpad N2 - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LeEco LE X522 - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Wiko Ridge Fab 4G - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Wiko UFEEL PRIME - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)***Wiko VIEW 2 GO - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)***Wiko VIEW 2 - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. Starkrimes)***Xiaomi Mi 5 (MDI1) - Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. PIJUSH DAS)****SFR files created by users are uploaded into "USER UPLOADED SRF (NOT TESTED)" folder in the Support Area.**🐙 Added  15+ new unique Qualcomm USB Loaders for different vendors' devices to  Software Loaders’ Data Base (Read/Write/Full Erase operations are  supported).**🐙 New “Live logs” uploaded into the Support Area.**🐙 Some adjustments and improvements were made.**🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

